

Probably one of our favorites for chat programs on the iPhone, heysan! - marie
http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-13549_7-9748656-30.html

======
ivankirigin
What is the heysan business model? Get bought? Tiny text ads eventually?

------
whacked_new
What about the photo scroller?

